# Embedded Video On TUG-BBS ?



## AwayWeGo (May 12, 2010)

Is there a way to get Embedded Video to work in TUG-BBS message boxes ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (May 12, 2010)

I don't think our vBcode provides for it.  You can always provide a link, though, to where the video is housed on the 'net.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

Sigh...  some people are just never satisfied...  what's he going to ask for next, TUG web-cams?


:rofl:


----------

